# for val whiteside - the family



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is my rescue mum pixie








her son freddie fox the feral








oliver ragdoll








jack ragdoll








sonni ragdoll








charley ragdoll








nellie wegie








harry wegie








jj wegie








last but not least the two babies troy and toree having a game


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

WOW you have a lot of cats i thought i had loads  they are all very lovely


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thk u hope thats kind of you


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! :thumbup:  X


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I didnt realise you had so many - and they are all gorgeous :001_wub: (I have a soft spot for Nellie - dont tell the others!  )


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

you've got a beautiful gang there


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

skip said:


> you've got a beautiful gang there


thank you i think so too lol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

wow , what a load of beauties !!! JJ :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Love black wegies :001_wub:

Thanks for the pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so jealous, i want a fur family like yours, they are all stunning, i bet you never have an empty lap with that lot, gorgeous ...:thumbup:,:thumbup:._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally think Harry and Freddie are just so handsome!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny watch out I'm coming for your cats :lol:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Ooh they are all so gorgeous. !!!:thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow wow wow wow wow, what more can you say
michelle x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay you are getting both of the kittens!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub: Adorable kitties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> jenny watch out I'm coming for your cats :lol:


you're not having them lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Yay you are getting both of the kittens!!!! :thumbup:


yes both of them, and i got to see them on saturday lovely. my friend wanted to the blue girl in the same litter, lovely kitten


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

your lucky misses I'm full at the moment lol


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

awww, they're so lovely and so many  If I were you, I would find it difficult to choose who to take in bed with me (all of them would be perfect I think)


----------

